# Gray spots/haze after staining?



## biggygreg (Oct 15, 2013)

I could use some help in determining what the gray streaks are in the photo I have attached. These appeared after applying Minwax finish to veneer that I had stripped (methyl chloride) and cleaned thoroughly with stripper cleaner. After applying the first coat of stain and letting it dry the gray streaks/haze appeared. Thinking maybe these spots were where the stain hadn't full absorbed into the veneer, I applied a second coat of stain but these spots appeared again after it dried. I had sanded the veneer with 220 grit prior to staining and have read afterward that can make it difficult to get all the dust out of the wood grain. Perhaps that's what is going on? Help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would be difficult to say what the streaks are. I would be nervous about putting a finish over it with that going on. If it were me I would wash the table down with lacquer thinner frequently changing rags. Then let dry and apply a single coat of stain on and wipe off the excess and see if it does any better. It generally is a bad practice to put two coats of stain on. If any stain is left on the surface it can interfere with the adhesion of the finish.


----------

